# How many reps do you do?



## cro.an72 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder If you are working with what is a heavy weight for you, how many reps and how many sets do you do?I try to to do at least 3 sets of each exercise and try for 10 reps  but if I am going really heavy I feel good if I can get 8 to 10


----------



## Mass760 (Sep 21, 2011)

I try to go for aound 8-10 on upper body and around 10-15 for legs 3-4 sets.. Always to failure


----------



## ohpack (Sep 22, 2011)

I like singles for heavy weight.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2011)

cro.an72 said:


> I wonder If you are working with what is a heavy weight for you, how many reps and how many sets do you do?I try to to do at least 3 sets of each exercise and try for 10 reps  but if I am going really heavy I feel good if I can get 8 to 10



I'm doing a 5 sets of 5 reps routine right now.


----------



## highrich (Sep 25, 2011)

ohpack said:


> I like singles for heavy weight.



do you feel like that is enough on most exercises or only on the core exercises like deads, bench and squats


----------

